
Are DevOps and Software Quality Incompatible? - charlesw_taylor
https://www.informationweek.com/devops/are-devops-and-software-quality-incompatible/a/d-id/1330373
======
dozzie
In other words: "are good sysadmins who can write programs incompatible with
software quality?"

Unless your "DevOps" means "a dilettante programmer working directly on
production servers without sysadmin's supervision or help".

